# BRAWL MEH



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Brawl meh. Whoever beats me gets 100k. im bored.


C'mon. Anyone? Scared?



-_-*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Not now. 


Im Rocking out!!

ROCK BAND FTW


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

-__-* ANY ONE ELSE?


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 9, 2009)

i will..whats your name and friend code?
mine 
Mike
1943 0328 9433


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ima open a room.

1375-7066-6458

NO ITEMS


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 9, 2009)

whats your name????


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> i will..whats your name and friend code?
> mine
> Mike
> 1943 0328 9433


It say incorrect friend code


Name Fire5


----------



## ipodawesum (Feb 9, 2009)

nvm...we'll brawl late..i dont feel like going down to the basment to check


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

.....ARGHHHHHH....GOD DA*N IT. SOMEONE BRAWL


----------



## Andrew (Feb 9, 2009)

I will!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

I can make one quick match Hub. And if you win you can join my "clan"


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I can make one quick match Hub. And if you win you can join my "clan"


oK. Info plz NO ITEMS


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

Also I'm going to save replay, than RECORD IT MWUAHAHAHA! Becuz I can


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 9, 2009)

hmmmm
what happens if i lose??






*i can't type today!! >.<*


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Also I'm going to save replay, than RECORD IT MWUAHAHAHA! Becuz I can


INFO PLZ


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

Code said:
			
		

> 0430-7980-5295






			
				Name said:
			
		

> Sean


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Code said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I opened a room


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

Owned.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

-_-* One more game

I can so pwn you


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll Brawl you..no items though..


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Pwned.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't want money, I just wanna watch you cry.. T_T
Lol


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll beat ALL of you!

Anyone wanna go?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Who wants to join?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok who wants to fight with me and sean?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffee Info plz


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

I WILL PLEASE I WANNA WIN 100k


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I WILL PLEASE I WANNA WIN 100k


INFO PLZ


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

i want to try :O
(hope no priority noobs  )


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

1461  5883 6807  

Yours?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello?  Anyone there?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

You before Brawl:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


You after Brawl:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Its a shame I can own you Kaleb LOL


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Its a shame I can own you Kaleb LOL


Once again:


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffee. Bring it. 1375-7066-6458


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL 

Hub u there


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

GOT IT i';ll join ur room in like 2 minutes wait for me!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Go Hub FTW!
Go Hub FTW!
Go Hub FTW!

Eh....you get the idea.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

I OPENED A ROOM


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I OPENED A ROOM


canz i ***


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fc plz.....


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw.

I wanna see Hub vs  Coffeh!! >


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw.

I wanna see Hub vs  Coffeh!! >[/quote]CAn you beat coffee?


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in my profile

@link: i'll kill myself before they start then <_<


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

I got disconnected from Hub's room.. as usual.. :r


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Join my room.. This fails. Cant enter hubs room >=( RAAAAAARRRRR
I joined then got cut off.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAn you beat coffee?[/quote]IDK......

Ive never played him by myself. 


I played with my cousin once, but they teamed me....

and weve been going back and forth to pay for forever. For example:

He wants to brawl now.
I want to brawl now.
I have to leave in half an hour.

FAIL.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

Kaleb can I join? HEH?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

Or join anybody for that matter. Oh yeah Hub do you want to join Black Haven.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 9, 2009)

WHY DOES EVERYONE GIVE BELLS FOR WINNING CONTESTS/DOING SOMETHING?

Seriously..

Anyways, I don't want to brawl.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Kaleb can I join? HEH?


This is what happens when I try to play over wifi with Hub12 these past few times:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Or join anybody for that matter. Oh yeah Hub do you want to join Black Haven.


whats black haven?


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub's Wi-Fi is as low as the Earth's Inner Crust.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

GAH! I keep joining Hub's room, chooce character, (THE RULES HAVE BEEN CHANGED) it says, I pick a stage, it loads the training stage.. then.. 
failure. disconnected. >>>> do something about ur wifi plllllzzz!!!!
lol
or is it mine? naawww...lol


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

hub, add me yet?

heres my fc if you were to lazy
:2020-1229-8072


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hub's Wi-Fi is as low as the Earth's Inner Crust.


I agree.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

HOLY SHI-HES GOOD


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

Me and Hub had a match earlier and no lag at all.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hub's Wi-Fi is as low as the Earth's Inner Crust.


How do you even know that?


----------



## John102 (Feb 9, 2009)

Toon][quote="AverageSean said:
			
		

> Or join anybody for that matter. Oh yeah Hub do you want to join Black Haven.


whats black haven?[/quote]an extremely easy brawl team to get into.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hub's Wi-Fi is as low as the Earth's Inner Crust.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
:O and I really wanted to play, err.. pwn..


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> hub, add me yet?
> 
> heres my fc if you were to lazy
> :2020-1229-8072


*cough*


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub do you say, I'm good or average or horrible...


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ima have a batlle free for all. Me,Horus,Kaleb and,errr....sean


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

It's fun to watch the fighting. >


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

That's wifi...


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ima have a batlle free for all. Me,Horus,Kaleb and,errr....sean


its awaiting registration :\


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

GOD HES GOOD


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't join, and... geez.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> GOD HES GOOD


Ive played him before...

Hes not JUST good, hes annoying! >


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

everyone added. room is open NO ITEMS


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I can't join, and... geez.


Hence the fail pictures...


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

HEY I WON !!!!!!


100k please!


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll brawl. I look forward to finally kicking your butt.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Told you I'd win.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> HEY I WON !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 100k please!


kk


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

So when do I get my prize money Hub?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

KALEB FIGHT NAO AND SEAN TOO


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> HEY I WON !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 100k please!


of course you did. <_< lol


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> So when do I get my prize money Hub?


Tomorrow


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> KALEB FIGHT NAO AND SEAN TOO


I can't. Your wifi restricts people called Kaleb. lol..
 :O 
YOU'RE NOT EVEN ONLINE!! lol


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well I knew I would but at first he had me a little edgy.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE JUST FIGHT NAO


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well I knew I would but at first he had me a little edgy.


Cant say im bad


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Once again you're not online.  now you are


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Indeed, but I still think xYoh was my best competitor.

...anyone else?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

You and your sucky connection, hub!


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got D/Ced


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Indeed, but I still think xYoh was my best competitor.
> 
> ...anyone else?


I beat xyoh easily. XD I'll fight you again soon...AND I'LL WIN


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Indeed, but I still think xYoh was my best competitor.
> 
> ...anyone else?


Me and XYoh played on the same level.. I wanna rematch..with u


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

If anyone wants to fight me I'm open....

but you WILL lose!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coughackcounevhchaerck!!*


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

"your friend's status has changed, so you could no join"
???


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Toonlink what?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

HAHAHA! Face me, you coward!


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Join, coffeeaddict. Either way, win or loose, someone is gonna get pwned..


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

grr i keep getting DCed


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hurry join kaleb


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

K I'll join whatever rooms open!


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

You suck! You deleted me, didn't you?


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone want to brawl whos wifi doesn't suck? (except for coffeeadict, i hate your combos)


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

Define suck in your terms.


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Define suck in your terms.


that won't let me join your game or lags extremely


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Im get into this. One game. In Kaleb or hubs room, and 2 stock. I can only go once.

Then I gtg.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

Define lag. Wifi, or skillz?


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Define lag. Wifi, or skillz?


wifi, that makes playing almost impossible

need anything else defined?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have a good connection. What's your Brawl FC? Mine is 1676-3647-3940


----------



## laneybaney921 (Feb 9, 2009)

ok i will


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

its in my profile Demo


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

hurry up and finish plz?

I wanna do this fast, 2 stock ok?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

Horus what's your nickname? Mine is JESTR.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

10 minutes til ive GTG....please open up the room....and stop (waiting)\\oh nvm


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

They outlawed bombs in Brawl a long time ago..
Kthnxbai


----------



## John102 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub, wanna brawl 1 on 1, no items, at final destination?


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Horus what's your nickname? Mine is JESTR.


Rorus but names dont matter much


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 9, 2009)

i'll brawl him after u
:3


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm joining


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL KALEB I KILLED YEW


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

Put off items


----------



## John102 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub 12 wanna brawl?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG I GTG bye. :'(


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub 12 wanna brawl?


not yet


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

K, I beat coffeeaddict. where's my prize.lol jk


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

Did you defriend me, hub?


----------



## Horus (Feb 9, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Did you defriend me, hub?


i took off items, you still had on -.-


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 9, 2009)

Someone join my room. Horus or hub.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

I give in already .. I'm no match for those bombs. Maybe later when I train some more..idk how long that'll be! LOLOL  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

I CANT BEAT HIM >=[


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

NICE JOB Kaleb!  Lol I lost cuz i was at a life disadvantage ( I had commited suicide earlier that match ) but you still layed it on me good!  

Yeah, a little more training would help!

Hub u phail lol


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> NICE JOB Kaleb!  Lol I lost cuz i was at a life disadvantage ( I had commited suicide earlier that match ) but you still layed it on me good!
> 
> Yeah, a little more training would help!
> 
> Hub u phail lol


I dont.


Im better than kaleb. -_-


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Edge-hiding isn't a good tactic and for the love of all that is pure, tell me what lvl cpu u train with


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Edge-hiding isn't a good tactic and for the love of all that is pure, tell me what lvl cpu u train with


XD Dude i was bored.Iwas playing. I was testing lucarios up B. That way i can stick better. XD


----------



## vampireprince (Feb 9, 2009)

if anyone wants 2 fite i will im not 2 good on wifi tho


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Um....

computer level please?


----------



## vampireprince (Feb 9, 2009)

???


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Um....
> 
> computer level please?


Level nines.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Well than I guess I can't give you any tips....


other than to join the battle.  Staying back is helpful only if you have a long-range projectile; otherwise totally useless.  ( Unless you manage to avoid damage entirely lol )


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Well than I guess I can't give you any tips....
> 
> 
> other than to join the battle.  Staying back is helpful only if you have a long-range projectile; otherwise totally useless.  ( Unless you manage to avoid damage entirely lol )


Hey open a room. I wanna try again. Tipokemon trainer can defend against most of snakes moves.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

K i'll open one.  Be ready


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> NICE JOB Kaleb!  Lol I lost cuz i was at a life disadvantage ( I had commited suicide earlier that match ) but you still layed it on me good!
> 
> Yeah, a little more training would help!
> 
> Hub u phail lol


NICE JOB Kaleb!  Lol I lost cuz i was at a life disadvantage ( I had commited suicide earlier that match ) but you still layed it on me good!  

Yeah, a little <big>*month or two*</big> more of training would help!

Hub u win lol
xD editted


----------



## John102 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  I'm forgotten  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :' :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah hub u need to train a little more I'm done fighting u today, lol.


----------



## Princess (Feb 9, 2009)

me u and dj now


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Who me?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bring it cry


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Yeah hub u need to train a little more I'm done fighting u today, lol.


Especially with that...plant dinosaur pokemon thing's whip vine..lol


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IVYSAUR


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh i thought cry meant me lol.  Oh well.

Ivysaur's vinewhip is easily countered by my missles


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Oh i thought cry meant me lol.  Oh well.
> 
> Ivysaur's vinewhip is easily countered by my missles


See? Pokemon trainer best choice against snake


----------



## John102 (Feb 9, 2009)

may i join?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've seen better counter-characters, sorry.

...anyone else?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> I've seen better counter-characters, sorry.
> 
> ...anyone else?


Like?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Oh i thought cry meant me lol.  Oh well.
> 
> Ivysaur's vinewhip is easily countered by my missles


*anything* is countered by your bombs and missles..just a heads up.
haha lol


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Like Lucas, definitley!  He almost pwned me in 3 matches, lol.

That is very true, Kaleb!


----------



## vampireprince (Feb 9, 2009)

im creating a room if anyone wants to come plz tell me


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

VAMPIRE PRINCE I REMEMBER U.


Ugh i don't want to fight u cuz u use smash balls and items


----------



## vampireprince (Feb 9, 2009)

o sry...


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 9, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> VAMPIRE PRINCE I REMEMBER U.
> 
> 
> Ugh i don't want to fight u cuz u use smash balls and items


Items=fail


----------



## vampireprince (Feb 9, 2009)

o well i was just asking if anyone wants to brawl sry


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL much agreed to the items failing part Hub.  

BBBBBBLllpph  does anyone ELSE want to brawl?


----------



## John102 (Feb 9, 2009)

i do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Really?!  Awesome

But before we do how good are you?


----------



## Princess (Feb 9, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bring it cry


<big><big>OH ITS BEEN BROUGHT!</big></big>
lol <small>i suck.....</small>


----------



## John102 (Feb 9, 2009)

i can beat three level nines on a team against me, if you don't believe me brawl me.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

GREAT!


What is ur code?


----------



## John102 (Feb 9, 2009)

it's under the, Note about town and FC section, yours?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

1461  5883  6807  

K make a room ill be on in a minute wait for me


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't like to play Brawl with people with bad/slow internet connection. Lag just makes the game unfun and hard to play. You press a button to dodge or do a cool move and..it doesn't happen..then you watch slowly as your opponent's missles blast you into outer space and you're hitting the buttons but nothing happens.
Lol, that has happened before, but not recently...
*missles*


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

John make a room already


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

Somehow I highly doubt u can take 3 lvl 9s at once john....


Sorry, but I killed u really quick.


----------



## John102 (Feb 9, 2009)

coffeh i was just getting out of my slump....

gimmie 1 more go i was getting used to your fighting style


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 9, 2009)

....of course u were, lol...


----------

